# Oily film on water surface..........



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

I have 8 leuc tads that are separated into 8 32oz containers. In each container is a piece of java moss and a piece of almond leaf. Every container has an oily film on the surface of the water. Is this dangerous for the tads? I think it may be caused from the crushed frog/tadpole bites....they feel a bit greasy. Any suggestions? The film does not pour off.
Thank you.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Forgot to mention....tads are about one month old.


----------



## Tazman (May 26, 2013)

That's the cod liver oil in the food floating to the surface.
It's put in as a source of vitamin A. I's not harmful to the tadsjust skim it off.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks....will try to skim it off with a spoon.


----------



## Otter (Aug 31, 2014)

I take a small piece of paper towel a little smaller than the top of container and place on the surface of the water just let the paper get wet. Sometimes I have to do it once or twice. Works great.


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Otter said:


> I take a small piece of paper towel a little smaller than the top of container and place on the surface of the water just let the paper get wet. Sometimes I have to do it once or twice. Works great.


Good tip using paper towels!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

That's not necessary. It's not harmful to the tads & is a normal occurrence. In fact, the tads will sometimes feed on it.


----------

